# Personal WebPages



## Tgace (Nov 18, 2004)

I have been maintaining my own webpage for a while now. Its sort of a reference source for my personal use (http://www.geocities.com/Pentagon/4914/) and hence kind of specialized. Ijust finished updating some old links today. If anybody has any links that are extraordinarily informative that you think could fit in, Id appreciate the link.

Anybody else have their own webpages? If you placed one in your profile it should be on the button that goes with your post.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2004)

My Personal site is www.rustaz.com
Fanclub site: www.ikvdevisor.com


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.animedge.net
http://www.animedge.com
http://www.badmentalimage.com

the animedge used to be rather popular anime news site and the BMI was my studio site but now its kinda merged into one now


----------



## Matt (Nov 23, 2004)

I have one personal one, and a couple that I maintain for friends. 

Mine is:
http://home.comcast.net/~matthewabarnes/

And for my friend Chris I do:
http://www.capecodmartialarts.com/

For my friend and instructor Professor Kimo Ferreira I do:
http://www.kempojutsu.net/

I write them in Apple's TextEdit from scratch essentially, so they are not very fancy. 

Matt


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 23, 2004)

My site is below.

I have an E-zine that needs to be updated, but when it is current there is usually some cool links to info there.

Not my site but check out Master At Arms James A. Keating's site for cool combative links as well on his cyberzine "MAAJAK'S WORLD"; by far the most current and well kept:

http://www.jamesakeating.com/


----------



## speedbag (Nov 24, 2004)

My personal website for Education and training tips for the Speed Bag 

http://www.speedbagcentral.com/home.html

A few others just for fun: 

The Bag Drum
http://www.indieclub.com/memberimages/34076d.jpg

Reverse Roll
http://www.indieclub.com/memberimages/34076c.jpg

Speed Bag
put a little Rhythm in YOUR workout!
http://www.indieclub.com/memberimages/34076e.jpg 
Speed Bag video clips
http://www.speedbagcentral.com/demos.html


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 24, 2004)

I took mine down... For the time being.

 Im working on something new and exciting.

 Or not.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 24, 2004)

My Dojo:

www.shin-bu-dojo.org


My Incense store:

www.ancientscents.com


Aiki-Kan.org

www.aiki-kan.org



Nothing flashy. HTML I can handle, but I'm no graphic designer. What do you guys prefer to author your site with? I use Homesite 5 and Photoshop 7.


----------



## kroh (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey there All...

School site:
http://derderian-academy.com

Mine:
http://kroh1.tripod.com

Friends...
http://members.cox.net/brownhapkido/home

Friends...
www.mizukan.org

Cool Place to talk about stuff...
www.martialtalk.com  :asian: 


Regards,
Walt


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2004)

www.geocities.com/cmaawa


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 24, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> My Incense store:
> 
> www.ancientscents.com


Oh yeahhh... that reminds me, My Cafepress Ninja Stores!

http://www.cafepress.com/ninjaassassin2

http://www.cafepress.com/ninjaassassin1

I even Updated them with some Ninja X-mas tree ornaments for the Holidays!


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 24, 2004)

Hehe, yea, gotta love the cafe press thongs...especially with anything "Nin" on them!

artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 24, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Hehe, yea, gotta love the cafe press thongs...especially with anything "Nin" on them!
> 
> artyon:


You know... its my SECOND bestselling item.  Well, the ones that say "Chicks Dig Assassins" are.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 24, 2004)

Here are alot of my personal favorites (non-martial arts related)
http://www.kentucky-artist.com

Here is one that has most of my links to it
*Bill's Links*

http://geocities.com/paledrifter2002
http://geocities.com/tcb_studio


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 26, 2004)

I just learned how to build a webpage! artyon: 


Check it out and tell me how awful it is!


----------



## Deuce (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey Flatlander, can I put an order in for the "danger thong"?


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 26, 2004)

Deuce said:
			
		

> Hey Flatlander, can I put an order in for the "danger thong"?


Of course!  It makes an excellent Christmas gift! :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 26, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Check it out and tell me how awful it is!


 Dan, that is by far the most user-friendly, comprehensive and estheticly attractive website I've seen in a long time - besides MartialTalk.com.

 Everybody check it owt!!!!!


----------



## Tgace (Nov 26, 2004)

One of the pains of my site is that the links need to be checked constantly to see if they are broken....just refreshed them today. Can be very time consuming.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 26, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> One of the pains of my site is that the links need to be checked constantly to see if they are broken....just refreshed them today. Can be very time consuming.


Why do they get broken?


----------



## Tgace (Nov 26, 2004)

The page moves, closes down or the service provider dumps them....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2004)

Dreamweaver (tool I use) and Frontpage both have built in link checkers.  There are also several services online that will do it for you if you submit the page, and I -think- FireFox does some checking. (Might have to set up the links as a seperate bookmark heading, etc).

Right now, I'm seeing several networks being hit with a huge denial of services attack, so some links will time out.  I usually do a couple checks over a period of time and drop the consistantly dead ones.


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Dec 5, 2004)

Personal Domain - http://www.spiras-fayth.com , just a random place with a lot of of sites of different topics.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 5, 2004)

I just put this one up a this week 

http://innovativema.com


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 14, 2004)

Heres my site. Far from complete but headed in the right direction. :asian: 
http://www.scientific-streetfighting.com/


----------

